# Stacking & Conformation Help



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey all!

I primarily run Colt in sporting events (hunting, dockdiving, etc) but I’m also curious as to how good or bad his conformation is and how I can improve his “stack”…. If he’s desirable, I might enter him in a couple of classes just for fun.
Now, I understand that from these pictures it might be hard to tell as our grass is long and it is more of a “free stack”— I tell him to stand & stay and let him balance himself out as best as possible. Then, I toss a treat to grab his attention and hope for the best 😂

He turned 1 in July and certainly has some more filling out to do IMO; he is also field bred vs. show line and I am certain that it has an influence on how well he might do in the ring.

The third image is from a month ago or so. Top two are from today.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Based on the first picture - he appears to have a nice structure, correct coat, generally nice head - and he definitely looks like a boy. 

There is something going on with the muzzle which I'm struggling to describe - would be interested in checking his jaw to make sure it is correct and not an overbite. His nose/muzzle should be more "Square". In the pictures above his nose is "pointier" than it should be. His tail has a "curve" to it which can be tough to hide while showing unless the dog has a bushy tail. 

He's not correctly stacked in any of the pictures. Generally you have his rear over stretched.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

need to groom up those ears! 
He's not stacked in any of the photos- just is standing.
And I agree- he lacks underjaw I think is what KAte's seeing. But do check his bite.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

We kind of love the bushy ears but yes, I need to do something with them-- they're starting to get tangled/matted after a day out in the field. Just not sure what. I'm certainly no groomer!

When looking at his bite, it looks correct based on pictures that I've seen on the internet; is that something that a vet would evaluate or would pictures posted here suffice?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

xRoan said:


> We kind of love the bushy ears but yes, I need to do something with them-- they're starting to get tangled/matted after a day out in the field. Just not sure what. I'm certainly no groomer!
> 
> When looking at his bite, it looks correct based on pictures that I've seen on the internet; is that something that a vet would evaluate or would pictures posted here suffice?


I believe that pictures posted here would be enough for the experts here to help you.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

He is a very nice looking dog! Unfortunately the AKC ring is exceedingly competitive for goldens, he will stick out like a sore thumb even though he is a pretty good looking dog. The dogs that win in the ring are very stylized...and a different style. Also, he would need to be perfectly behaved and trained to the ring to even get looked at. 
I would however encourage you to enter a CCA event when he is older. They have to be at least 18 months old. You will get the opinion of three evaluators, and if all pass him, a new title. I think he would do well there. Best of luck.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

I severely underestimated how difficult it would be to get pictures of his bite lol. His mouth was slightly open (barely) in both pictures.

I will for sure look into CCA events! Thank you!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

His bite looks perfect


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think he's too far off the beaten trail though. It's genuinely NICE to see a good looking dog from field lines.

Shag behind and around the ears needs to be cleaned up and not sure what can be done about his tail - but otherwise, I honestly wish that people who have field bred dogs who are actually nice looking would show their dogs to get them out there. He's not a furbeast, but he doesn't have to be at 12 months.

Anney is correct about the need for training even in the 12-18 class.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

I tried w/ the ears LOL. Watched a couple of videos that proved pretty helpful.

I’m not expecting any grand champions but, if his OFAs come back good and he gets his MH in the future, our breeder would be interested in using him as a sire. It would be nice to get a couple of confirmation titles on him as well but, as you well know, I have zero ideas where to start lol.


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

I'll pay it forward and hope this is helpful for you- this link Morningsage is the best I've come across on this forum for grooming help for Goldens!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

ScoutTheGolden said:


> I'll pay it forward and hope this is helpful for you- this link Morningsage is the best I've come across on this forum for grooming help for Goldens!


I JUST saw that link in another thread today! Colt's fur grows fast so I'll have plenty of opportunity to practice & utilize that guide! Thank you!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

He's cute but unfortunately the AKC ring is extremely competitive for Goldens and I think judges would completely overlook him. I think he's very nice for a field line dog, but lacking type and style as far as show line goes. Of course, if you want to enter him for fun, don't let anyone discourage you. It's a very expensive and timely activity though if you're not going to be winning. A CCA event might be fun!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I'm going to disagree and say I think he could do well in the conformation ring, at least where I live. He'd have to be well-trained and groomed to the nines, but he has a nice structure. Yes, he lacks under-jaw, but there's not a dog in the world who doesn't have faults, and this is a minor one, especially considering how nice his bite is.

From what I can tell by these photos, he appears to be balanced and have a nice front and rear with good bend of stifle, and he looks like a solid, moderate dog. I like his fore-chest, and it looks like his front angles are fine. The lower jaw, tuck-up, and tail carriage are not ideal. Perhaps the most notable challenge is that he is lighter in bone than a lot of the show dogs in the ring these days. But I'll bet he could be shown to a championship with skill and grooming. Nice boy!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

Ah, but that's what I lack: skill! I can groom and I can train but I don't know the steps to get there haha. I'll start doing my research!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

He might not be up to the show ring type in terms of his head, but I honestly love how elegant he looks versus some of the “blockier” jaws. Also, how does his ear look? 😂


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

I attempted another stack today after some encouragement from a friend. I won't ever do any conformation, but it is still nice to receive feedback on him! I feel like he's matured nicely, but still not sure what I'm looking for regards to angles, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I apologize I'm really under the weather today and that's probably affecting what I'm seeing here, but I'm trying to figure out why he looks so tight/hunched in the back area. Am guessing it's a reaction to having his feet placed and most of the time he looks more like he did a year ago? I prefer his topline and underline (whatever you would call the line from the ribcage back to the tuck area, etc) in the younger picture. Either that or you need to get more healthy weight on the boy and get him in with a chiropractor.

The picture on the left, I am suspecting he's not comfortable and he's trying to hold a stay like a good boy and he appears tense and hunched.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

Megora said:


> View attachment 892068
> 
> 
> I apologize I'm really under the weather today and that's probably affecting what I'm seeing here, but I'm trying to figure out why he looks so tight/hunched in the back area. Am guessing it's a reaction to having his feet placed and most of the time he looks more like he did a year ago? I prefer his topline and underline (whatever you would call the line from the ribcage back to the tuck area, etc) in the younger picture. Either that or you need to get more healthy weight on the boy and get him in with a chiropractor.
> ...


Part of it may be, too, that he had his belly shaved for an ultrasound when he got sick and the hair hasn't grown back. He weighs the same that he did in the first picture! But yes, he wasn't a fan of me placing his back legs and I also tossed a treat to get him to look forward.

Edit: His fur is also... wild... along his topline lol. He's pretty straight and even when he's standing "normally"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

xRoan said:


> Part of it may be, too, that he had his belly shaved for an ultrasound when he got sick and the hair hasn't grown back. He weighs the same that he did in the first picture! But yes, he wasn't a fan of me placing his back legs and I also tossed a treat to get him to look forward.
> 
> Edit: His fur is also... wild... along his topline lol. He's pretty straight and even when he's standing "normally"


I was honestly hoping somebody else would chip in a comment by now, because I truly am unsure what I was seeing. It could be the optical illusion of the underline being different because of the shaved belly. I do still think his back/rear appears roached, and that could be based on him being uncomfortable about having his feet placed. 

Giving you a bump and hoping somebody corrects me.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Gorgeous boy, IMO. Well-muscled, and already has low-level titles in several activities. With his strong field-line pedigree, I'd spend my money and time on the hunt training and think about competitive obedience with him. He doesn't look like today's conformation-line dogs, though. I think he'd probably just be point fodder in the conformation ring. If you're close to Canada, you might try registering him with the CKC and showing him up there, where a less extreme dog has a better chance than in AKC.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

PalouseDogs said:


> Gorgeous boy, IMO. Well-muscled, and already has low-level titles in several activities. With his strong field-line pedigree, I'd spend my money and time on the hunt training and think about competitive obedience with him. He doesn't look like today's conformation-line dogs, though. I think he'd probably just be point fodder in the conformation ring. If you're close to Canada, you might try registering him with the CKC and showing him up there, where a less extreme dog has a better chance than in AKC.


We're hoping to get SH this year! We'll see how it goes. He has so much drive that he doesn't like to slow down. We're going to try and stretch him out to see if he'd make the cut for FT stuff, too, as well as working on the Started HRC stuff. Started some OB stuff too but I just haven't been clicking with the instructor, and she's the only one in the area. Like I said, I was just curious on his structure good/bads!



Megora said:


> I was honestly hoping somebody else would chip in a comment by now, because I truly am unsure what I was seeing. It could be the optical illusion of the underline being different because of the shaved belly. I do still think his back/rear appears roached, and that could be based on him being uncomfortable about having his feet placed.
> 
> Giving you a bump and hoping somebody corrects me.


I'll see if I can get a better picture sometime this week just to help you out lol


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Fun idea, you could absolutely compete with him at regional and National specialties that offer Gun Dog Sweepstakes once you get that SH.


----------

